# Phụ nữ có bầu bị cảm nắng phải làm thế nào?



## hong nhung (31/5/18)

Thời tiết mùa hè nóng nực như mấy ngày qua sẽ khiến nhiều người mệt mỏi, say nắng và thậm chí là ngất xỉu, và càng trầm trọng hơn đối với phụ nữ có bầu.

*Phụ nữ có bầu bị cảm nắng phải làm thế nào?*
Việc đi lâu dưới trời nắng dễ dẫn đến cảm nắng cho các phụ nữ có bầu. Tùy vào mức độ, cảm nắng có thể khiến phụ nữ có bầu mệt, hoa mắt chóng mặt, nhức đầu,... thậm chí trường hợp nặng có thể dẫn đến đột quỵ, sảy thai,...

Phụ nữ có bầu bị cảm nắng nếu không cấp cứu kịp thời sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến cả mẹ và thai nhi. Cơ thể người phụ nữ có bầu thường nhạy cảm hơn, thân nhiệt cũng cao hơn so với người bình thường. Nên khi bị cảm nắng thường sẽ bị nặng hơn những người không mang bầu và tính chất nguy hiểm cũng tăng lên.




_Phụ nữ có bầu bị cảm nắng rất nguy hiểm nếu không được xử lý kịp thời (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Cách xử lý khi phụ nữ có bầu bị cảm nắng*
Khi thai phụ bị cảm nắng, đầu tiên cần làm giảm thân nhiệt cho thai phụ bằng cách đưa ngay vào chỗ thoáng mát, dùng quạt mát.

Tiếp đó, đặt thai phụ nằm ngửa (lưu ý chỉ khi thai còn bé), khi bụng thai phụ đã to thì cần để thai phụ nằm nghiêng về bên trái vì nếu lúc này đặt thai phụ nằm ngửa thì sẽ làm thai phụ khó thở hơn vì bị thai nhi chèn ép, sau đó gác chân lên cao.

Cởi bỏ bớt quần áo, cho uống nước lạnh có pha muối, tốt nhất là cho uống dung dịch oresol hoặc các loại nước trái cây như nước chanh, nước cam, nước chè tươi, cà phê, nước rau muống luộc...

Dùng khăn hay quần áo thấm nước đá chườm lạnh khắp người cho thai phụ, nhất là ở cổ, nách, háng.

Sau khi sơ cứu, cần đưa ngay thai phụ đến bệnh viện nơi gần nhất để các bác sĩ xử trí chứ không nên để thai phụ ở nhà, mặc dù thai phụ đã có dấu hiệu tỉnh lại nhưng vẫn cần theo dõi và cần chăm sóc y tế cho đến khi cả thai phụ và thai nhi hoàn toàn trở lại bình thường.

*Để đảm bảo an toàn cho cả mẹ và bé những ngày nóng nực, phụ nữ có bầu cần lưu ý:*
- Ăn uống: Chọn các thực phẩm mát, những thức ăn có tính mát, giải nhiệt như đậu đen, các loại dưa, nước dừa, bí xanh, các loại củ như mã thầy, củ đậu, hoa quả họ cam,... Tránh các thực phẩm nóng và nhiều đường như vải, nhãn, nước ngọt, nước mía,... Tích cực bổ sung nước lọc.

- Quần áo: Chọn chất liệu thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, mỏng, thoáng mát; không nên mặc đồ bó, đồ quá chật.

- Đi lại: Hạn chế ra ngoài dưới trời nắng nóng, cần có mũ nón, áo chống nắng,... để bảo vệ cơ thể.

- Sinh hoạt: Không nên hoạt động mạnh, tránh ra vào nơi nhiệt độ thay đổi đột ngột, hạn chế ăn uống đồ lạnh.

- Tăng cường sức đề kháng: Cần bổ sung thêm vitamin, khoáng chất từ thực phẩm tự nhiên giàu dinh dưỡng giúp cơ thể tăng sức đề kháng và có nhiều năng lượng hơn, tránh mệt mỏi kiệt sức.





_Video: cách sơ cứu khi bị cảm nắng  (Nguồn: VTV)_
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

